# Boas > Anacondas >  Musk?

## hypnotixdmp

Can yellows musk? My girl has been out almost everyday for about a year now and has never done it. I only ask because a buddy of mine said they do musk, but he doesn't own one and never has, so I'm checking with all of you!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------


## JamesAC

It seems i heard somewhere that they can, but I have a green and hes never done it. Sure, different species, but id think theyd be similar in that aspect. 
If after a year yours hasnt musked, i dont think they can

----------

